# Is it safe to let my ragdoll cat outside?



## Oscartheragdoll (Feb 24, 2019)

The breeder of my cat told me that ragdolls are strictly indoor cats as they are very friendly (and overtrusting) towards strangers and other animals as well as them being unable to defend themselves. When we got Oscar (our cat) home, he mostly stayed in one room with his bed and toys etc as we wanted him to settle in and wasn’t bothered to try to escape, we also had a dog (a small breed) who was slightly over excited to see a new animal in the house so we kept them separated until our dog was used to the idea of him. After a week or so they were quite comfortable with each other.
We let our dog outside in the backyard and kept Oscar inside but after a while he got more and more persistent to let him out and started to act up (peeing on things etc) so one day we decided to let him wander around, he didn’t try to jump over the fence and was happy to walk around. Since he stopped peeing on things we realised that was the problem, he just wanted outside so we let him out for 10-15 minutes when the dog went outside too. Oscar began to be more adventurous and tried to escape quite a few times, we managed to get him back down but it gradually got to the stage when he went over the fence every day and would return in half and hour to an hour and he seemed completely fine.
There was only another cat in our neighbourhood that we knew of (it was quite small and very harmless) and no other animals (birds, foxes) that we thought could attack him so we let him roam freely.
One day we let him out and we noticed he had been gone for longer than usual, we called on him and shaked his treats (which normally works), he didn’t come back straight away but appeared about 20 minutes later. He was pretty shaken up and was quite terrified, he hissed at the dog and other people. We realised he had a slug hanging on to him which didn’t make matters any better, we got it off of him and he ran to his bed, after I calmed him down he seemed fine (he didn’t have any evidence of being in a fight or anything) and was ready to go back outside.
We thought that maybe we shouldn’t let him back outside so tried to at least restrict him from climbing over the fence but he was too quick for us. I didn’t want him to get hurt or come back scared like that again so we stopped him going outside as much as he use to (he only got out maybe once or twice a day now, and before it got dark). But he started to get annoyed with us and acted up again, peeing on things (right in front of us too) and bullying the dog (who didn’t try to stop him). We realised that there wasn’t much we could do but let him out.
He didn’t have another incident again and always came back home. For a while he seemed to just play in the trees behind our house but soon started adventuring in front of the house, we would see him sitting under cars and around the other cat. I started to worry that he might be curious and explore the main road but we haven’t seen him do that yet. On one occasion we have actually seen him (what looked like) bullying the other cat (it could have just been playing) so we are slightly shocked because we were told that he wouldn’t be able to handle the outdoors but he seems to be doing just fine.
I wanted to ask this forum as I’m not sure if letting him out like this is completely safe (I couldn’t find anything on the internet on what I should do really)

Edit- yes he is neutered


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I recommend you cat proof your garden so he can't get out of it. Then, yes it would be okay to let him out. Otherwise, no he should not be let to wander at will.

Is he neutered?

This thread will give you lots of ideas on how to keep your kitty safely contained.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.211361/


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with lorilu, I wouldn't let him out to roam. Ragdolls are not known for being a particularly street wise breed. I should hate for any of my cats (all non-pedigrees) to sit under cars, some forum members' cats have been run over that way for not moving in time. 

There is also the risk that being a very handsome, friendly cat he might get stolen, and that would be heartbreaking for you. 

At the same time I doubt you can keep him indoors now he is so used to going out, or he will spray in frustration. I have had this happen with cats in the past when I tried to keep them in. 

I think as lorilu says your best option is to cat proof your garden with special fencing as many of us have done. However you will need to make sure you have protected every single weak spot as he so used to going out and pleasing himself he may be determined to try and get out, before he gives up trying.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

In/out is always a topic which has strong supporters on both sides,personally I don't see the difference between Ragdolls/Maine Coons or any other breed and moggies when it comes to safety.
I have a Ragdoll and also had moggies none of them were allowed to free roam , dangers don't just affect breeds they affect all vulnerable creatures so keeping them safe in a cat proof garden or run seems like a sensible thing to do.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Alternative is a walk on the lead in your garden and that needs training him to accept the lead and harness.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

The words main road is the worry for me. 
I live down a single track with fields. If I ever move, the cats are in an enclosed garden . 

Cats can’t explore roads. It is your choice but so often we have helped cats with severe injuries after not bouncing following a car accident.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

My friend lost her 2 rag dolls to being hit by cars. I personally would never ever risk it. There are lots of ways to cat proof your garden or take round garden on a little cat lead. Please don’t risk losing him.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Cat proof your fencing. Your breeder most likely included a clause stating indoor only, with access to a catio or enclosed garden. By allowing him to roam you are in breach of contract which does not go down well


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I have a friend who has 3 and he takes them out twice a day, be he keeps them in sight and they've learned if they go too far from him then he'll take them back in early. He's not able to cat proof his garden but when he moves he wants to.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

bluecordelia said:


> The words main road is the worry for me.
> I live down a single track with fields. If I ever move, the cats are in an enclosed garden .
> 
> Cats can't explore roads. It is your choice but so often we have helped cats with severe injuries after not bouncing following a car accident.


I had missed the bit where @Oscartheragdoll says there is a main road nearby!  . I agree that would worry me like mad. An adventurous cat, like Oscar, will sooner or later want to find out what's the other side of the road. Because that is what cats do. They are not respecters of human boundaries.

Cats are often very silly when it comes to roads with traffic. If they are exploring the opposite side of the road and hear a car coming they decide they have plenty of time to run across before the car reaches them. But just as small children can't judge the speed of vehicles, neither can cats. That is why cats crossing roads get hit and badly injured or killed.

Your Oscar sounds a lovely fellow. Please keep him safe.


----------



## Oscartheragdoll (Feb 24, 2019)

chillminx said:


> I agree with lorilu, I wouldn't let him out to roam. Ragdolls are not known for being a particularly street wise breed. I should hate for any of my cats (all non-pedigrees) to sit under cars, some forum members' cats have been run over that way for not moving in time.
> 
> There is also the risk that being a very handsome, friendly cat he might get stolen, and that would be heartbreaking for you.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm not sure if I would be able to catproof my garden as they are certain areas I wouldn't be able to stop him, I have a gate with gaps at the side and a shorter stone wall next to it that joins on to the next house. I've also tried keeping him on a lead and he seems to be fine walking around with it but he still gets frustrated as he isn't able to explore the areas he wants to behind or in front of our house.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oscartheragdoll said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if I would be able to catproof my garden as they are certain areas I wouldn't be able to stop him, I have a gate with gaps at the side and a shorter stone wall next to it that joins on to the next house. I've also tried keeping him on a lead and he seems to be fine walking around with it but he still gets frustrated as he isn't able to explore the areas he wants to behind or in front of our house.


Perhaps an secure run would be more suitable


----------



## Oscartheragdoll (Feb 24, 2019)

Rufus15 said:


> Cat proof your fencing. Your breeder most likely included a clause stating indoor only, with access to a catio or enclosed garden. By allowing him to roam you are in breach of contract which does not go down well


As far as I know, when we bought Oscar there was no contract, only 'guidance' I suppose that they shouldn't be let out (the breeder also said that they wouldn't "want" out..) as well as how to care for their hair etc.


----------



## Oscartheragdoll (Feb 24, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> I have a friend who has 3 and he takes them out twice a day, be he keeps them in sight and they've learned if they go too far from him then he'll take them back in early. He's not able to cat proof his garden but when he moves he wants to.


Taking Oscar out on a lead does seem like the best idea since he still gets to explore a lot more than just the backyard but I'm worried I might get a few funny faces from people. I've considered taking him to a walk near by as well which is a bit quieter


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

So how will funny faces from people hurt you? Anything is better than risking your pet being killed surely?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oscartheragdoll said:


> Taking Oscar out on a lead does seem like the best idea since he still gets to explore a lot more than just the backyard but I'm worried I might get a few funny faces from people. I've considered taking him to a walk near by as well which is a bit quieter


I regularly take mine out on a lead. Initially met with great astonishment, some amusement even but now it's accepted. You'll find children are fascinated and want to come and stroke your cat.

Better a few "funny faces" than a dead or badly injured cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

He even climbs trees


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oscartheragdoll said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if I would be able to catproof my garden as they are certain areas I wouldn't be able to stop him, I have a gate with gaps at the side and a shorter stone wall next to it that joins on to the next house.


I posted a link to our thread about cat containment systems. Free standing is often done, but odd shaped gardens can be done too. Have a look at the thread. Tons of ideas there. If you want to let your cat out safely, that is the way to do it.


----------



## Oscartheragdoll (Feb 24, 2019)

NFC slave said:


> So how will funny faces from people hurt you? Anything is better than risking your pet being killed surely?


Yes, of course anything is better than risking his safety. It would just draw a lot of attention since anyone from my neighbourhood probably wouldn't even imagine someone walking their cat on a lead. I'd also have to walk him up a footpath right next to a road (I think the passing cars may scare him) to get to the area which I think would be ideal for walking him. I'd also appreciate suggestions rather than questioning my concerns for him, I just came to this forum for help, that's all


----------



## Oscartheragdoll (Feb 24, 2019)

SbanR said:


> I regularly take mine out on a lead. Initially met with great astonishment, some amusement even but now it's accepted. You'll find children are fascinated and want to come and stroke your cat.
> 
> Better a few "funny faces" than a dead or badly injured cat


I have tested how he reacts recently on a lead outside, he seemed unsure at first but gradually was quite content to explore while on it. There is a forest I know of which I think could be great for him and was just wondering if a forest would be suitable ?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

A forest would be fine as long as it is not a place where dog walkers go to let their dogs off the leash. I would not trust a strange dog off the leash with a cat around.

I wouldn't walk him along a road, but instead pop him in a cat carrier and take him to the place where you want him to explore, then let him out on the leash. It is always useful to have a carrier with you if you take him outside your own garden. In case of an unforeseen emergency. No fun trying to carry a scared struggling cat home in your arms.

The safest harnesses are the cat walking jackets made by Mynwood or Happy House Cats. I have known of many cats wriggle out of the strappy kind of harnesses. Last thing you would want if that were to happen in the forest! 

http://www.happyhousecats.co.uk/cat-walking-jackets-uk/

https://www.mynwoodcatjackets.co.uk/


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Just remember that leads very easily get snagged on the smallest twig or protusion so wherever you decide to walk him, never let him venture where you can't follow to untangle the lead should it get caught up.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

My sister takes her indoor cat out on a lead and she loves the attention!!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

There is a high risk of pedigrees being stolen. Very pretty cats.
I don't even let my Tabby Mog out because it's too dangerous out there for cats. There so many people out there who don't approve of free roaming cats and there are so many cases of deliberate Anti Freeze poisonings and then there's the accidental poisonings and the chance of road accidents are high.
Too risky. Miss Milo doesn't want to go out and I'm sure yours will be happy as an indoor only. ☺


----------

